# Another approach to get people to tip.



## bat1961 (Oct 21, 2016)

I don't know what the percentage of people that use uber who are in the service industry,but it's high.Next time you are in restaurant or bar,write on your bill that you are an uber driver and that you don't receive tips,and so i am unable to afford to tip you.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

bat1961 said:


> I don't know what the percentage of people that use uber who are in the service industry,but it's high.Next time you are in restaurant or bar,write on your bill that you are an uber driver and that you don't receive tips,and so i am unable to afford to tip you.


What if they do tip their uber driver? Most of my tips come from people in the service industry so I dont see your plan really achieving anything...


----------



## bat1961 (Oct 21, 2016)

I drove a cab in Boston off and on for 13 years,and i use to get much better tips on almost every job 
So all of a sudden my attitude has gone south,no i don't think so,It's called word of mouth.letting people know.Giving
people 3 or 4 stars is not going to work,how they going to know who gave them the rating or why.These uber rates suck beyond belief .I tried it and i am done its just stupid.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

Do you have a tipping sign ? You should also ask people for tips


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Do whatever you want ratings, signs or asking.....but it won't work....hasn't worked yet....won't work in future ......Race to the bottom and Uber is leading them all Uber don't care so why whine?......drive for a legitimate taxi company and get tips on 75% of your trips


----------

